# Cortisone effect on ICSI/IVF cycle?



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi girls
I have rheumatoid arthritis but have been managing without any meds for the last 6 months while cycling. We are starting another cycle in April but I am going to have to have a cortisone injection into my shoulder for rotator cuff disease.
I wondered if anyone knew if there were any negative effects of cortisone on fetility / an IVF cycle? I am presuming there may be as I was adised to come off all meds before starting.

My appt with my Rheumatologist is not until the end March so I thought I would ask the Q so I can go prepared.

Thanks for your help  

Mrs-GG


----------



## ballimac (Jan 29, 2006)

No one has answered your question so I thought I would add my two cents worth...

I have an auto immune illness and will have to take oral cortisone while TTC and if I get pregnant. Both the Rheum. and Gynae. have said this is fine. Also, many ladies are prescribed steroids to help them get and pregnant when they have auto immune problems.

That being said I am not sure how a locally injected dose locally compares to tablets - I seem to recall that it does not act systemically (ie will only affect your shoulder) but I could be wrong so do check this with your doc.

Good luck to you!


----------



## Mrs-GG (Feb 9, 2005)

How nice to get a reply, thanks !  

I'm thinking that it will be fine too, Im just over analysing things to make sure this cycle is perfect. Thanks for your reassurance.

Best wishes
Mrs-GG


----------

